# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  App Aims To Design Your Dreams, But Can't Wake Up - Co.Design

## Dream Guide Team

Co.Design*App Aims To Design Your Dreams, But Can't Wake Up**Co.Design*A new iPhone app encourages very specific *lucid dreaming*. It doesn't seem to work. Have you ever had a dream in which you knew you were dreaming and tried to take control? It's only happened a handful of times in my own life, but each was memorable.Choose the perfect *dream* and this app will create it for youTimes of India*all 14 news articles »*

----------

